# Holster For Barnett Black Widow



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Slingshot Shooters,

Does anybody have somewhere where I can get a holster for my Black Widow?

Thanks,
Jason.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

use your pocket !!


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

not sure on the specific but you can try some of the site vendors :
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&andor_type=&sid=&search_app_filters[forums][sortKey]=date&cType=forum&cId=36&search_app_filters[forums][sortKey]=date&search_app_filters[forums][searchInKey]=&search_term=holster&search_app=forums


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have used barnett slingshots before and i have never come across a holster for one and as have been previously suggested whats wrong with ur pocket?


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

K, I'll stick to my pocket!

Thanks, Jayo


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Years ago , Barnett made a holster for it's Strike Nine model. I think the Widow will fit too. I have one in my collection but won't part with it. Next best thing- a carpenters leather hammer holster. A pocket for the ammo and a place to hang your slingshot. Figure around $15 at your local home center. Flatband


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Great idea Flatband,

Thanks a lot!!

Jayo12


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I could suggest buying polish army gas mask bag but it would be probably a bit difficult outside Poland








Check some tactical gear bags. Maxpedition has his jumbo pack for example but is way over my budget so I carry my stuff in polish army gas mask bag








Also fishing bags can be useful - different sizes, lots of pockets.


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks porcelanowy


----------

